# found morning dove with swollen spot on neck



## lizkennedy (Jul 27, 2008)

I found a morning dove this evening with a swollen spot on the right side of its neck. It is staying on the ground and not moving much at all. Does anyone know what could be wrong? There are no obvious signs of trauma.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It could be canker (not cancer) aka trichomoniasis, a parasitic disease specific to doves and pigeons. Does the skin over the lump look red and inflamed? Can you gently open the dove's beak and look inside? If there is yellow or white cheesy-looking material in its mouth and throat, that's most certainly canker and it will need to be treated ASAP. It's also possible the lump is the result of an injury.

If you haven't already done so, please put the little dove in a box or animal carrier with an old T-shirt or clean rags as padding and keep it in a warm and quiet place. You can offer it water and wild bird seed or cockatiel mix. However, if it's sick with canker, it might not be able to swallow. 

Does the dove feel thin? Gently feel its breast. If the keel bone feels sharp, like the edge of a table knife, it's probably unable to eat.

Whereabouts are you located? We might be able to find a rehabber who can help.


----------



## lizkennedy (Jul 27, 2008)

We live in the Ft Smith, AR area.
Thanks,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

lizkennedy said:


> We live in the Ft Smith, AR area.
> Thanks,


If you will click on the link below, you can find rehabbers in your state. Maybe someone on the list would be close to you. I don't see anything on our list here at Pigeon Talk for the state of AR. 

http://wildliferehabber.com/modules/xoopsmembers/index.php


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Try contacting any veterinarian in your area, tell them your problem and see if they maintain a list of rehabbers in your area. Some "don't do" pigeons, but most of the avian rehabbers in my area do, so hopefully you can find one to help you.

If you could check the throat like Birdmom suggested and let us know what you find, that could help us because it does sound like canker and it needs to be treated soon.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Mourning doves are protected birds so you'll need to find a vet or rehabber in
your area who will take the bird in. Many times Avian Vets will take in birds
for free as long as you sign the bird over to their care.

Here's a link to the Association of Avian Vets to see if there is one locally:

http://www.aav.org/activemembers.html

Also, you can check this list from our resource section to see if there
is someone listed close by:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Good luck finding help for the Mourning Dove.

fp


----------

